# Child Seat for Ladies Ridgeback Tradition



## Helenita (14 Jul 2017)

I am having difficulty finding a child seat which is compatible with this bike, possible due to location of break cable and size of pannier rack. Is anyone able to recommend or advise. I'm sure there must be a seat out there somewhere which will fit! Many thanks!


----------



## Sixmile (12 Sep 2017)

Would you consider something like a Yepp/Bobike Mini Front or the more common WeeRide?


----------



## Helenita (12 Sep 2017)

Many thanks for your replies. 

I was hoping for a seat in bike, but would go for front seat if that's only option. 

Regards, to the brackets, I've been told it's the brake cable that's the problem, so not sure if this can be overcome with one of these.


----------

